# Josef Schelb: Violin concerto (1930)



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

The full score of the _*Violin concerto*_ (1930) by German composer _*Josef Schelb*_ (1894-1977) can be downloaded for free from my website:

*www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/violin-concertos/josef-schelb/*

Josef Schelb was born on 14 March 1894 in Krozingen (Germany). His musical talents were nurtured by composer Hans Huber in Bâle, who was his first teacher. After graduating from school Josef Schelb studied music at the Conservatory in Geneva under Bernhard Stavenhagen (piano) and Otto Barblan (counterpoint). He finished his studies in 1914 with the "Diplôme de Virtuosité avec Distinction".

Due to his language skills (he could speak French, Italian, Spanish and Portuguese in addition to his mother tongue German) Josef Schelb was drafted for alternative military service during World War I and had to work in a monitoring post station.

After World War I Josef Schelb toured extensively as a concert pianist, worked as a music teacher and started to compose. In 1924 he became lecturer at the Badisches Konservatorium, in 1932 he was named professor. He remained in this position (with a short interruption due to World War II) until his retirement in 1958. Beside his teaching duties Josef Schelb also continued to perform and he was for example the piano partner of the famous violinist Joan Manen in the late 1920s.

Josef Schelb continued to compose after his retirement and reveiced the Order of Merit of the Federal Republic of Germany for his life's work in 1969. Josef Schelb died on 8 February 1977 in Freiburg i.B.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks you very much for bringing all those treasurers to our attention .


----------

